# [Risolto]Nvidia installava solo la versione 367 ora neppure

## drudox

salve a tutti , 

E` da un po di tempo che devo mettere in mask le nuove relese del pacchetto x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers perche` riuscivo ad installare solo la versione 367 !! oggi ho compilato il kernel 4.9.5 e da questo momento non riesco a compilare neppure la 367 !! qualcuno mi sa` aiutare ?Last edited by drudox on Mon Jan 23, 2017 6:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Devi sempre postare il build.log di emerge (e magari anche un emerge --info) per capire cosa non vada.

Senza log e' impossibile aiutarti.

Come sempre per posare il build.log usa wgetpaste perche' se e' troppo lungo il forum tronca il testo.

----------

## drudox

questo e` il build.log con driver versione 378 e kernel 4.9.4  https://paste.pound-python.org/show/BhlUc8nor988wVoQaObh/

questo con driver 367 e kernel 4.9.4  https://paste.pound-python.org/show/hkG2BY6I9P9IJ98fJfxH/ questa seconda compilazione fallisce quasi subito 

emerge --info :

```
Portage 2.3.3 (python 2.7.12-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-5.4.0, glibc-2.23-r3, 4.8.10-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.8.10-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q9400_@_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.3

KiB Mem:     8184280 total,    993736 free

KiB Swap:    4095996 total,   4095996 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Mon, 23 Jan 2017 08:00:01 +0000

sh bash 4.4_p11

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.27 p1.0) 2.27

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p11::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.1_rc4::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo, 3.5.2::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.7.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.1::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.23.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.13.4-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1-r1::gentoo, 1.15-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.27::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            5.4.0-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.9::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.23-r3::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

nightmare

    location: /var/lib/layman/nightmare

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

posativ

    location: /var/lib/layman/posativ

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask-write=y"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="!qt4 X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cleartype cli consolekit corefonts cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri driver dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg kms lcms ldap libnotify mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pcre16 pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 qt5 readline sdl seccomp session spell ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype type1 udev udisks unicode upower usb uvm vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xft xml xv xvid xvmc zlib" ABI_X86="64 32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="it" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness clock trash" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per l'errore della versione 378 prova a disabilitare DEBUG_MUTEXES nel kernel linux

```
Kernel hacking  ---> 

    Lock Debugging (spinlocks, mutexes, etc...)  ---> 

        [ ] Mutex debugging: basic checks
```

----------

## drudox

Grazie davvero !! Risolto  :Smile: 

----------

